
Nginx v1.11.12 Released - nikolay
http://nginx.org/en/CHANGES#1.11.12
======
nikolay
Changes with nginx 1.11.12 (24 Mar 2017)

    
    
        *) Bugfix: nginx might hog CPU; the bug had appeared in 1.11.11.
    
    

Changes with nginx 1.11.11 (21 Mar 2017)

    
    
        *) Feature: the "worker_shutdown_timeout" directive.
    
        *) Feature: vim syntax highlighting scripts improvements.
           Thanks to Wei-Ko Kao.
    
        *) Bugfix: a segmentation fault might occur in a worker process if the
           $limit_rate variable was set to an empty string.
    
        *) Bugfix: the "proxy_cache_background_update",
           "fastcgi_cache_background_update", "scgi_cache_background_update",
           and "uwsgi_cache_background_update" directives might work incorrectly
           if the "if" directive was used.
    
        *) Bugfix: a segmentation fault might occur in a worker process if
           number of large_client_header_buffers in a virtual server was
           different from the one in the default server.
    
        *) Bugfix: in the mail proxy server.

